# Azoo Carbon Plus



## Roland S. (Nov 29, 2006)

From a good friend, I got a "new" product... the Azoo Carbon Plus... sounds interesting 

Does anybody know the ingredient declaration or has some experience with this product????

:wave: Roland


----------

